# Tapping sound in engine at constant speeds



## lm1003 (Dec 11, 2011)

I drive a 2003 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE 5 speed with about 130,000 miles. Just recently my car started to make this tapping sound, but only when I'm traveling at a constant speed. The tapping starts off at a low volume and gets louder as I stay at the constant speed. It doesn't matter if I'm driving 25 mph or 45 mph, it will always do it. The sound will also go away as soon as I step on the gas, or let go of the gas. The tapping doesn't get faster or slower. Anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------

